# Lionel VisionLine Niagara Teaser Pics (More Photos 10/16)...



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi folks,

My two Niagaras (#6001 and #6005) arrived from Charlie Ro this afternoon. I'm actually dashing out to photograph a Friday night football game now, so I only had time to unpack #6001 and capture a few quick still images of it with my iPhone.

I'll have more to say about it after I power it up -- perhaps later tonight. For now, enjoy!!!

*Photo1:*








*Photo2:*








*Photo3:*








*Photo4:*








*Photo5:*


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

_I have to ask.... Did anything fall off when you took it out of the box ? 
She sure is a bute.......
_


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Now that is impressive, I gotta admit.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Lee Willis said:


> Now that is impressive, I gotta admit.


I second that. That is very nice.👍👍


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

how many gallons of smoke fluid does it take for all the smoke units. Sorry couldn't resist. Looking forward to some videos of this beast.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

An absolute beast!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Very very nice. I like the detail on the front a lot.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2018)

WOW! Beautiful locomotive!


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

It certainly is a good looking steamer.

Bill


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

Great photos and great looking engine! Here's hoping it works as good as it looks.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very sharp looking engine. :thumbsup:


----------



## papa3rail (Oct 8, 2016)

The #6001 is a beauty so much better looking than the basic black models they were offering.Thank goodness it would have been a clearance nightmare on my layout.I'm busy spending the money I saved at scenic express.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That's a good looking locomotive right there.


----------



## Booly15 (Aug 16, 2017)

Beautiful, what is her minimum radius?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2018)

That would have been my choice, David. Nice purchase.


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

Bring on a video! This engine is definitely worth a look. :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

This is NOT my engine - either of them. I was just intrigued to see the smoke performance of this new model and up popped these photos on the other place. Rather than send you there I have copied these for here. I have to say I am more intrigued than before to see this in action:
































P.S. Is that a lot of pop off valve smoke I see? Is that realistic? Do I care??


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

Here's someone's 1min 24 sec sneak peak at their Niagara:






Looks like a winner to me. Sounds like on too except for the sick duck horn.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Niagaras had whistles and a horn. They found the whistle bled away too much steam pressure so they added the horn. 
Boiler pressure was 275lbs so I suspect the pop off could blow that high if the wind was still.
David can you activate both a whistle and a horn? I think Lionel did this on the SP GS4s which also had both.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks for the pics and video, HB. The Niagaras look and sound great but I don't like the horn even if it is prototypical. It sounds weird to me.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Norton said:


> Boiler pressure was 275lbs so I suspect the pop off could blow that high if the wind was still.


Even at the 150ish pounds the three locomotives I work on operate at, the wind isn't going to do much to the plume of steam. There is an unimaginable amount of force behind steam even at that pressure, so I'm sure 275 pounds would be just as impressive. If anything, the Lionel rendition is too "wispy" because of the lack of pressure behind it. A good facsimile, but still not quite like the real thing. I do like the effect though as it's definitely different.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi Folks,

Glad everybody enjoyed those early teaser photos yesterday afternoon. Got back home very late Friday night, and Saturday has been quite the whirlwind of a day... so I didn't get a chance to play around with NYC #6001 until late Saturday evening / early Sunday AM (east coast time). In any event, it appears some pics and video were posted here from the other place, so that should satisfy some initial interests. When I get around to posting a "Dueling Niagaras" video, I'll let you all know. But no rush on that now.

Meanwhile, I did have some fun with this puppy tonight, and it's a smooth runner for sure. I did spend a few minutes reading the user manual -- just to acquaint myself with the new features and how to operate/control them. It's well worth the read, since there are a few nuances to get accustomed to.... and the more we use them, the more second-nature they'll become.

Overall, very happy with this purchase. All smoke effects worked great for me, but I do wonder when Lionel is gonna produce a smoke unit that shuts itself off when the reservoir runs dry. Every manual I've ever read is constantly warning us to not let the smoke unit go empty.... and now that we have 5 of these little jewels in this loco, it just makes it more difficult to keep tabs on them all. Plus there's no way to know the status of each one, since no smoke doesn't "always" mean there's no fluid. Sometimes you just need to blow down the fluid refill hole to clear an errant bubble. Oh well.... can't say we didn't know what we were getting in for this puppy. 5 smoke units is just asking for issues at some point down the road. 

Until then, I'm enjoying the new smoke effects here, and they add something unique for model steam locomotives. Just one more word about smoke fluid... I'd definitely use one of those small funnels if you have them. The main smokestack is easy to fill without a funnel, but the other smoke units have very narrow refill holes. So the small funnel comes in quite handy for those. 



As for other items worth noting... 

The Towercom/Crewtalk are roadname/roadnumber-specific because this is a VisionLine locomotive. So that's a big plus for me. However, I'm a bit disappointed in the volume of my announcements.  The other Railsounds (i.e., chugging and water effects) can easily drown out the announcements... which isn't the case at all on other Lionel Legacy locomotives I own. There are some new announcements regarding the simulated arrival to and departure from the tender's water refill pans. But again, it's tough to decipher them when the other Railsounds are operating at their normal levels. So I'm gonna check out #6005 when I get a chance, and see if it's got the same issue WRT volume of announcements. Or perhaps this is just something unique to my #6001. 

Current plans are to run #6001 in passenger service, using a nice 7-car set of NYC passenger cars (17") from MTH. I also have the VisionLine baggage car on order as well as a couple of other matching baggage cars that will do head-end duty on this train. Alternatively, #6001 will be used to pull the Lionel Century Club 7-car Empire State Express aluminum passenger cars as well. #6005 will take on freight service hauling a bunch of reefers. I'd add some milk cars to the consist as well, if Lionel ever finds a factory that can produce them. 

Moving on to some questions that were posed earlier in the thread, here ya go.... 





Stoshu said:


> _I have to ask.... Did anything fall off when you took it out of the box ?
> ....
> _


Fortunately not. Engine was solid and survived shipping A-OK. However, it seems Lionel isn't providing the "straps" anymore to lift the locomotive and tender from the foam liner. My #6001 was seated firmly -- but not too tight where not having the lift straps was a problem. Just seems like an odd thing to cut corners on.





Booly15 said:


> Beautiful, what is her minimum radius?


According to the product box, O-54 curves.





Norton said:


> Niagaras had whistles and a horn. ....
> David can you activate both a whistle and a horn? I think Lionel did this on the SP GS4s which also had both. ...


Pete, yes these Niagara steamers have both a whistle and an air-horn, which are operated by the CAB-2's quilling whistle controller. The AUX1 key on the CAB-2 toggles between hearing the whistle or the air-horn. I LOVE the whistle Lionel used on the new Niagara. And while the air-horn has a simple monotone sound, it still has notable presence to it due to the 3 speakers installed throughout the locomotive and tender. 

Although the air-horn is operated by the quilling whistle controller, the air-horn itself is a solid tone (similar to what was implemented on the SP GS4 and GS2 from Lionel)... whereas the regular whistle was completely quillable.

Pete, I recall you asking about orange modules too. And yes, I was pleasantly surprised to see this VisionLine product came with an orange module. They really are quite handy, and I can't even begin to imagine why Lionel did away with them on other offerings -- aside from the "bean counter" mentality of course. While we can certainly enter the information manually, WHY SHOULD WE? Technology is supposed to help us -- not have us be a slave to it.  3 seconds, and the information was loaded into the CAB-2. Quick-and-easy... as it should be. 

That's it for now... tomorrow I'm planning to take a look at #6005.

David


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks for the pics and info David. I already have a number of changes planned for my 6013. The rods will get bright plating and the cab apron replaced with one of my thin brass ones. Not sure about the whitewalls yet. I am not a fan but many came out of shop that way with shiny rods for the builders photos. Also adding a coupler lift chain and cab curtains which I haven't seen yet.
The combo Lionel went with doesn't makes sense to me. I don't believe the rods were ever painted black, it was just collection of dirt and grime and lack of maintenance. So black rods with clean whitewalls wouldn't have ever been seen. They could have done just built with shiny rods and whitewalls or later era with darkened rods and black wheels.

Pete


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

In regards to the whistle and before it hear complaints it sounds just like "my Empire State Hudson or my NYC mikado". It’s the correct whistle for the engine and the NYC and all the classes of steam power had the same whistle


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Very nice. Unfortunately I would only be able to run it on the club layout.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

David,

Great looking loco!

Regarding getting smoke fluid in small holes, JT Mega Steam sells these little bottles with a needle dropper, they will be at York in the Orange hall.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Very NICE DAVE!!! I am awaiting my Niagara from MR MUFFINS. I have gotten the 6013. Hope it isn't an unlucky number?


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Craignor said:


> David,
> 
> Great looking loco!
> 
> ...


I have two or three. Very handy to have


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't routinely do NYC or I'd probably have to get one of these. I'm trying not to be tempted, but all the gadgets are super cool.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Craig, that would definitely come in handy for the Niagara! Thanks for the tip... I'll look them up at York on Thursday. 

David


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

laz57 said:


> Very NICE DAVE!!! I am awaiting my Niagara from MR MUFFINS. I have gotten the 6013. ....


Paul, best of luck with your Niagara... I think you'll really enjoy it.

BTW, I thought I saw a thread you started over on the other place asking about any H10 sitings. But I don't see the thread there anymore... I believe the H10, Mallets, and the Reading & Northern Pacifics have all slipped to late January 2019. That's the date Trainworld has on their website now. It'll be interesting to see what Charlie Ro's website says in a couple of days, now that 10/10/2018 has come and gone. I will ask Lionel for confirmation about these at York -- as I'm sure many people will as well.

On the plus side... this is the earliest I recall seeing a VisionLine product arrive that had a 4Q delivery scheduled. Lately, that kind of stuff has been arriving right after Christmas... or even into the New Year. I believe both the VisionLine Niagaras I received had a 7/31/2018 build date on the shipping carton. So that's pretty consistent with the 8-week "window" we often refer to now-days between Chinese manufacturing and Lionel shipping to dealers.

David


----------



## Oldnewchoo (Aug 31, 2018)

That is cool!!!!


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

No! NO! Must...look.... awayyyyy!

Beautiful model, David. Looks like Lionel did good on this one, so far.


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

Traindiesel said:


> No! NO! Must...look.... awayyyyy!
> 
> Beautiful model, David. Looks like Lionel did good on this one, so far.


Yeah, same here. But I have not tracked down a #6001 anywhere. 

Why am I even thinking about this? The last Lionel engine I decided not to pre-order and then relented turned up with an operating issue despite no adverse comment on this and the other forum.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

HarborBelt1970 said:


> Yeah, same here. But I have not tracked down a #6001 anywhere.
> 
> Why am I even thinking about this? The last Lionel engine I decided not to pre-order and then relented turned up with an operating issue despite no adverse comment on this and the other forum.


Have you tried Steve Nelson, Mr Muffin? I know he has not received his yet but there may be some left at his distributor.

There is no doubt Lionel knows its customer base. Most all the buzz is about the fantasy paint scheme.

Pete


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Rocky Mountaineer said:


> Craig, that would definitely come in handy for the Niagara! Thanks for the tip... I'll look them up at York on Thursday. <img src="http://www.modeltrainforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> David


Be sure to stop by the TM Video booth in the Orange Hall and say hi. It's across the aisle from the LCCA and Harry Heike.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Rocky Mountaineer said:


> Paul, best of luck with your Niagara... I think you'll really enjoy it.
> 
> BTW, I thought I saw a thread you started over on the other place asking about any H10 sitings. But I don't see the thread there anymore... I believe the H10, Mallets, and the Reading & Northern Pacifics have all slipped to late January 2019. That's the date Trainworld has on their website now. It'll be interesting to see what Charlie Ro's website says in a couple of days, now that 10/10/2018 has come and gone. I will ask Lionel for confirmation about these at York -- as I'm sure many people will as well.
> 
> ...


I too will be at YORK on Thursday and Friday to ask Lionel about when the H10 and the Pacifics will be a coming. Have a good show DAVID!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm kinda' interested in the H10 shipping schedule, that will be the first BTO in a couple of years for me, but after the F40ph fiasco, I'm a tiny bit worried.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

The H10 are delayed due to the rework on all the moguls. :goofball:


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

superwarp1 said:


> The H10 are delayed due to the rework on all the moguls. :goofball:


Gary, I thought the Lionel party line was all the Mogul re-working was gonna happen AFTER the factory met its commitments to deliver 2018 product this year. 

Then again.... at the time that statement was made, Lionel also stated "some" factory workers were gonna come to the States to do the work too. Now they sent the Moguls back to China. Man-o-man, those little jewels have spent more time "in shipping" than they ever did on the assembly line.

It's a wonder anyone believes anything Lionel executives say these days. The stories are always changing. 

David


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

David, I'm glad it seems they got your Niagara locomotives right, it's certainly not a common practice.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

DennyM said:


> Be sure to stop by the TM Video booth in the Orange Hall and say hi. It's across the aisle from the LCCA and Harry Heike.


Will do, Denny. Have you always worked the TM Video booth? I didn't know that. 

David


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

laz57 said:


> I too will be at YORK on Thursday and Friday to ask Lionel about when the H10 and the Pacifics will be a coming. Have a good show DAVID!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


Paul, yes... you too. I hope to relax and enjoy York on Thursday as a toy train enthusiast. 

A few weeks later at the Allentown ATMA show, I'll be WORKING!  I decided to grab THREE tables, so I can sell off some excess inventory of O-Gauge goodies in-person -- not to mention I've decided to sell my entire collection of Standard Gauge trains. The ATMA folks assigned me tables Z-5, Z-6, and Z-7 which are located an aisle or two over from the operating club layouts! I've never done this before, so wish me luck!!! 

It's amazing what finally having a layout can do for one's motivation to sell things that have been in storage for too long. At this point, if it doesn't fit on the layout or on the layout's perimeter shelves or the train room's wall display shelves, then it'll have a for-sale sign on it -- with VERY few exceptions.

Things have been quite hectic on the home-front recently with my 90-year-old Mom's health. So I didn't have a chance to organize one of my York "Virtual Bandit Meets" this time. But I hope to post a for-sale list here on MTF ahead of the November ATMA show.

As a teaser for you Standard Gauge buffs out there, I'll be selling my LCCA Goliath (Brute) with 3 stunning Showroom cars, as well as a complete set of LCT chrome-plated Presidential 400E w/matching State cars. Shipping costs for those items will be VERY substantial, so I'm hoping to find a buyer locally or for delivery at Allentown. Spread the word. I'd even consider bringing those to York for delivery if a buyer pops up in the next day or so. 

David


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> David, I'm glad it seems they got your Niagara locomotives right, it's certainly not a common practice.


John, I keep my fingers crossed every time I open a box these days. After what I experienced with the 21" passenger cars, this is the last batch of stuff I pre-ordered from Lionel. My Hiawatha S-3 locomotive worked OK too, but I was very disappointed that Lionel changed the color-scheme somewhat from what was illustrated in the catalog.  

So after the Western Allegheny H10 and a Great Northern 2-6-6-2, that'll be a wrap on my regular-run Lionel pre-orders. I must confess I weakened a bit and ordered Charlie Nassau's "special-run" Western Maryland VisionLine Challenger, because I had sold my UP VisionLine Challenger a few years ago. The devil and the east-coast name made me do it.  

David


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I keep my eye out for a good price on the VL Challenger, but so far, no luck.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Looks like the Niagaras are already on eBay at the MAP price from an established seller. B.I.N.

Pete


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Norton said:


> Looks like the Niagaras are already on eBay at the MAP price from an established seller. B.I.N.
> 
> ....


Yes... and there's even a #6001 from Charlie Nassau up there.  He's one of the good-guys. 

OTOH, did you see the listing for the Century Club II's Niagara milk car train at $550.  That's not even funny. Those normally go for $300-ish give or take a few dollars. But I guess this seller is trying to cash in on the Niagara frenzy. Either that or the fact that Lionel can't seem to produce Milk Cars these days after they've catalog'd quite a handful of them.  

David


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I keep my eye out for a good price on the VL Challenger, but so far, no luck.


That's gotta be because you spoiled yourself when you snagged that VisionLine Pennsy 0-8-8-0 for $600 or so.  That would set the bar VERY low for what is considered a "good price". 

David


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What can I say, I love a bargain! 

I almost got a VL Challenger for $850, but it slipped through my fingers.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi folks,

Here are some additional iPhone photos I captured shortly after unpacking my VisionLine Niagara NYC #6005. Thankfully, we're 2 for 2 here in terms of quality products. Another smooth runner, great Railsounds, and all new smoke features operate as designed. There were a few lose pieces of coal on the tender. And in a few places it appears some pieces disappeared at the factory, since there weren't any errant pieces of coal lying around in the box. Those areas appear like little white nicks near the front of the coal load. But a quick touch-up with permanent black marker should do the trick to hide those white specs where the lose coal broke off. If that's the worst of my problems, then I'll take them. I didn't notice any other cosmetic issues with either of my Niagaras. 

At this rate, I hope Lionel uses this factory to manufacture the H10 and Mallets too, which are now due in late January / early February 2019. 

*Photo1: NYC #6001 and #6005 with #6005 standing smoke features activated*








*Photo2: NYC #6001 and #6005*








*Photo3:NYC #6005 close-up*









Now I should mention that I plan to run these gems on the two mainlines of my layout that have VERY broad curves. However, just for the fun of it, I tried NYC #6005 on the lower level of my layout that has MTH Scaletrax O-54 and O-72 curves. In forward direction, everything seemed to go OK, although I did hear some binding near the centipede tender's wheelset -- especially on the O-54 curves. In reverse however, the rear wheelset of the tender jumped the track on both O-72 and O-54 curves -- where I didn't encounter that issue at all on the mainline routes with O-102 curves. 

Granted, MTH Scaletrax has a very low-profile rail -- perhaps the lowest of all O-Gauge track systems out there. But just the same, you may want to be careful running this locomotive on O-54 curves... and even O-72 curves in some cases. Again, the tender seems to be the culprit more so than the locomotive itself.

Hope everyone else who purchased a Niagara is enjoy it (or them). 

David


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Did Lionel make any of these Niagara's with the dual beam headlights? So far I've only seen the single headlight and keep the pics coming.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

6013 and 6023 are supposed to have dual headlights. Not sure about the LCCA 6019.

Pete


----------



## Big Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

I am seeing the 6001, 6013 & 6023 with twin beams.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Interesting comment about the problem with the tender on O72 when you're backing up. My Vision Line Big Boy locomotive will do O60 Fastrack curves, but the tender will not. However, it will back up on O72 Fastrack curves without any issues.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2018)

David, thanks for the great photos of these beautiful locomotives.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

superwarp1 said:


> Did Lionel make any of these Niagara's with the dual beam headlights? So far I've only seen the single headlight and keep the pics coming.


Gary, I can confirm that #6001 has a twin-beam headlight and #6005 has a single-beam headlight.

David


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Rocky Mountaineer said:


> Gary, I can confirm that #6001 has a twin-beam headlight and #6005 has a single-beam headlight.
> 
> David


Thanks Dave,


----------



## michaelduke (Nov 13, 2009)

Rocky Mountaineer said:


> Paul, yes... you too. I hope to relax and enjoy York on Thursday as a toy train enthusiast.
> 
> A few weeks later at the Allentown ATMA show, I'll be WORKING!  I decided to grab THREE tables, so I can sell off some excess inventory of O-Gauge goodies in-person -- not to mention I've decided to sell my entire collection of Standard Gauge trains. The ATMA folks assigned me tables Z-5, Z-6, and Z-7 which are located an aisle or two over from the operating club layouts! I've never done this before, so wish me luck!!!
> 
> ...


David - please see my private post sent to you.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

*Epilogue to this thread*

I've thought this before, will say it now and undoubtedly will have occasion to say it at least once more in the future:

YOU GUYS ARE TROUBLEMAKERS!

On this occasion, top prize for troublemaking goes to the OP, David a.k.a. Rocky Mountaineer, one of whose posts put me on to the fact that a dealer I have done trouble-free business with in the past (Nassau) had one of the #6001 gray models in stock. After a certain amount of hesitation/rationalization I nabbed it. It arrived this past weekend and is everything other reports say it is - in particular the smoke feature operation. 

Apologies for the poor photos and the absence of a video but I had no time to do much more than test it out. Here it is boxed and unboxed; the ghost gray in the second photo is not an accurate rendition of the color but you can get something much more accurate from earlier photos in this thread:

















I had a self-induced good feeling on opening the box - all very securely packed in an undamaged carton and not a single speck of coal load loose inside. In a nutshell, the operation is superb and this is the first time I have had a Lionel steamer without operating issues right out of the box in about two years. More to the point, it has the best play value of any VL engine I've had since the GE Evo diesel.

No problem with sound drop-outs going over switches as reported over on the other place but then I don't use Atlas switches, which are well-known for this issue with certain Lionel engines. 

The only other image I will add is an excerpt from the manual. I had avoided a BTO order for this engine because I feared Lionel would not execute all the operating features correctly. I am happy to say I was wrong. On reading the manual I was struck by how elaborate certain features are. Here's an example:









I can't say that a feature such as "Crunch" would have been a selling point for me even if I had known anything about it. But you simply don't see this level of innovation from the other 3 rail manufacturers. 

The smoke performance is pretty spectacular - the best since the first issue Legacy FEF-3 with its (trouble-prone) 6 Ohm smoke heating element. 

I did notice one thing I don't fully understand. The carpet layout I set up to test this was a 16' x 10' oval with one siding and two lock-ons connected to the A and D posts of a ZW-L, one within about a foot from the transformer and one at the far end of the oval. On traversing the section of track connected to the near lock-on the smoke output from the main stack was at billowing proportions; further away it was not. As I use SupaSnap track for carpet layouts I suspect the reason is that the track sections are not as firmly connected as they might be. I'll probably have to install old fashioned track pins instead of relying on the sprung connectors.

Very well done indeed Lionel on this model. (I gather OGR has got one to do a review; it will be old news by the time it comes out but I might splurge some time reading it.)


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Dave.....I originally ordered the Niagara 6013 but after seeing what a beauty your 6001 is, I decided to switch my order to the 6001.
Thats the problem with BTO.....you don’t see it until it arrives. Luckily I was able to switch it after you posted your pics.

On another note, can you advise what passenger cars you are running with your 6001?

Thanks-Pete


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

BFI66 said:


> Dave.....I originally ordered the Niagara 6013 but after seeing what a beauty your 6001 is, I decided to swith my order to the 6001.
> Thats the problem with BTO.....you don’t see it until it arrives. Luckily I was able to switch it after you posted your pics.
> 
> On another note, can you advise what passenger cars you are running with your 6001?
> ...


Pete, glad my review was able to point you in the right direction. Same comment applies to HarborBelt too. These forums can definitely be dangerous places for unplanned purchases, HB. 

Pete, I'm currently running two different passenger trains with my #6001. The passenger car(s) that you see in the early photos in this thread come from an MTH NYC 18" ABS set delivered last year in the 20-6x283 series with LED lighting throughout. Between the Niagara and the 7-car set, they're barely using 2 full AMPS of power. The two-tone gray is definitely somewhat darker than the #6001 locomotive's gray, but I don't mind that at all. I think MTH might have made earlier NYC passenger cars in lighter shades of gray. But they're tougher to find now, and they come with incandescent lighting as standard.

The other train which looks nice with both my #6001 and #6005 Niagara is the Lionel CCII Empire State Express 18" aluminum cars from the early 2000's. Nice because the 7-car set includes a StationSounds diner, which is always a crowd-pleaser.  I'll include both in a future video.

David


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Dave for the info!

-Pete


----------

